# Mastitis......



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

So anyone following my kidding thread probably knows about the two girls I had freshen with mastitis. I got both of these girls last year in the fall. They were dry at the time, but I was assured they had amazing udders. Well pretty udders, but they have mild mastitis in them. Both girls had the mastitis before kidding and both girls seem to just have a mild case with lumps in the udder and small chunks in the milk. I contacted the guy through email over a week ago when the first doe kidded and still can't get a response back :hair: 

Now to the questions.

How did they get this? They had it before kidding so does that mean they probably got it with the previouse owner before he dried them off?

What are the chances that they can be brought out of this? The one that has been treated the longest is doing so much better but still testing positive on my dawn detergent mastitis test.

If they are brought out of this how likely is it that they will freshen with this again next year? Should I just cull them after they are dry?

Lastly how would I go about drying up a doe with mild mastitis? wouldn't they get bad having the milk left in the udder to dry up?

Thanks for any help. I think we're doing good as far a treatment goes but I just don't know if it will completely take care of this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what are you using for treatment?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Pat Coleby says feed them dolomite, and they won't get mastitis. My girls haven't had it so I can't speak from experience though. Hoegger sells dolomite, but it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Teat Infussions and Pen-G for treatment. Plus stripping the milk out of the udder and massage massage massage.


----------

